

Keep Your Startup Co-Founder Closer - drm237
http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/partners/keep-your-startup-co-founder-closer
Sun Tzu is generally credited for coming up with the phrase, "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer." He obviously never launched a startup and got shafted by a co-founder.
======
edw519
Excellent advice from someone already burned.

Perhaps the first question should be, "Are you sure you want to be married (in
a business sense) to this person?"

